# If you want to catch a tarpon...



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Get yourself a sturdy rod-n-reel, castnet some live menhadden and keep em live, and go east on the Matagorda beachfront about 15 miles.

THEY ARE THICK...

I fished my arse off for a good two hours with tarpon rolling all around me... but couldn't get them to hit anything artificial.

I threw everything AND the kitchen sink at em.

Tarpon and BIG REDs were busting out of the water from 10 am to 3 pm when I left em.

There is a VERY strong bite going in the middle of the day.

Don't hesitate to fish tomorrow if you can.

I'd go back if I could but I've got to get work done tomorrow.

Did get a nice box of trout and a very fat red right at 28 inches...

Report and pix tomorrow some time in the afternoon.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! I'll be out there tomorrow off Galveston, but might work my way over there seems that's where the fish have been holding at least given the reports for the last two days.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I've never seen anything like it.

They were litterally 20 feet away from me over and over and over... huge blow ups, acrobatics, bait panicking... it was very frustrating but so exciting at the same time.

What an awesome day!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Where is a good spot to start down there? seems like allot of open beach


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

So you mean they were right on the beach? You were wading?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hilldo,

How is the beach right now? Pretty easy to drive on?


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry for the slow response... they were right on the beach!

They'd either be right near you or on the second bar that you could cast to with a big topwater.

As far as the sand goes... The last few times I've been down there I've never taken the truck out of auto 4wd... but I do keep on the gas and be selective of where I slow down and always try to stop on a solid sand or shell spot.

You definitely need auto 4dw at a bare minimum and it doesn't hurt to have low 4 but you can get by without as long as you stay on the gas in the soupy stuff and be selective about where you slow down.


----------



## bwallace (Aug 26, 2008)

So, the fish are about half way between Matagorda and Sargent? Right up on the second bar? Is there lot's of bait in the water, are they following menhaden or mullet?


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*TARPON IN CLOSE*

I was wading off of sargent beach wednesday morning and had one that looked like 80 to 100# roll about 25 yards in front of me, that was the only one I saw but it was beautiful, I was out past the second sand bar.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the report! im thinkin reel hard about going!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

bwallace said:


> So, the fish are about half way between Matagorda and Sargent? Right up on the second bar? Is there lot's of bait in the water, are they following menhaden or mullet?


Yes, Yes, Yes, menhadden and shrimp.

Look for the sandy swirls and they are in there.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am there tomarrow... I got something for them.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

**** chaser, i second that, and i also have something for them, a brand new 7, 8 and 12 wt rod and reel combo.....waiting ........


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully we can get a shot at a few... It wont be for lack of trying if we dont... I pick up my boat today after being down for 4 weeks!! ouch. 

I am ready to chase some poons!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck, fellas! Take some scales!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

hilldo said:


> Good luck, fellas! Take some scales!


Thanks for the heads up!! i was heading out anyway but is is good to know they are around!!!

It has been a while... hope the double haul is still in good form. LOL


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like the surf has come up just a little for waders...


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

I had a buddy pic up 3 yesterday. I'll try to get mine tomorrow AM.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

We went down there to look today and did not see a one of em... what a difference a couple days makes.

We did, however, slam an 8 pack of trout all on tops except one on a tail... calcutta was won by a 24"er.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i was there to, white cc chev. fishin like it was my last time! thanks for the killer reports!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

seabo said:


> i was there to, white cc chev. fishin like it was my last time! thanks for the killer reports!


We passed you a couple times in my dad's pewter colored suburban... I was fish hawkin in the front seat. Holler at us next time.

Had a good day.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

you know it!


----------

